# Brian visits Chilli Road, Newcastle



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

For all you Tyneside folk - Brian's coffee spot raves about a place, BLK Coffee on Chilli Road, not far where I had my first house. If it had been there then, I might never have moved.

http://www.brian-coffee-spot.com/2015/08/24/blk-coffee/


----------



## jonathanhook (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks nice. It's on the corner of my old road, so I mightn't have moved either!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I used to be the Manager of the Chillingham, 1985.....those were the days, fighting every night!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I used to be the Manager of the Chillingham, 1985.....those were the days, fighting every night!


 Blimey&#8230;if only I had known although I moved from round there in 1977, returned in 1983 - but to South Gosforth - and then a few other places and left again in 1997 although now put in the occasional guest appearances at my sister's and my son's (who was living on the Sandyford/Heaton border until six weeks ago and is now in Jesmond). It sounds like you can tell a story a two about that place.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Blimey&#8230;if only I had known although I moved from round there in 1977, returned in 1983 - but to South Gosforth - and then a few other places and left again in 1997 although now put in the occasional guest appearances at my sister's and my son's (who was living on the Sandyford/Heaton border until six weeks ago and is now in Jesmond). It sounds like you can tell a story a two about that place.


That I can! I was manager during the first big renovation that took place, including such mistakes as painting the wall behind the bar in red and white stripes, in an ardent Newcastle Black and White area, the discovery of asbestos in the roof and the depths I had to descend to, to keep the bloke in check who thought it was his bar and I should do as he bid,,,but thats another story. In my short time there, about 1 year, I never palinode pint after time was called and remained undefeated from all the challengers who regularly stepped up to the mark!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

All good stuff for your autobiography&#8230;.the red and white stripes story has been replicated down our way with a now shelved plan by Emirates to paint Portsmouth's Spinnaker Tower in red and white (Southampton's colours).


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> For all you Tyneside folk - Brian's coffee spot raves about a place, BLK Coffee on Chilli Road, not far where I had my first house. If it had been there then, I might never have moved.
> 
> http://www.brian-coffee-spot.com/2015/08/24/blk-coffee/


So Brian now reports on a return visit to Flat Caps in Ridley Place and raves about what's being done in the cup with Has Bean and Workshop.

http://www.brian-coffee-spot.com/2015/08/26/flat-caps-coffee-update/


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Blimey&#8230;if only I had known although I moved from round there in 1977, returned in 1983 - but to South Gosforth - and then a few other places and left again in 1997 although now put in the occasional guest appearances at my sister's and my son's (who was living on the Sandyford/Heaton border until six weeks ago and is now in Jesmond). It sounds like you can tell a story a two about that place.


I lived in sandyford for three years, a six month stint in south jesmond too!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Fevmeister said:


> I lived in sandyford for three years, a six month stint in south jesmond too!


I had a few months at the end of the 80s, living in Stratford Villas - house sitting while work was going on in a house that was in danger of collapsing into the bank - a steam ran underneath it.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Blimey , used to walk up that hill over the stream and past the park every day to see my girlfriend who at the time lived on Heaton park road (not too clever) we lived at the top of goldspink Lane! Was great, perfect for student life!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

What's going on in Newcastle @dfk41 - another blog from Brian, another coffee shop in Newcastle - do you know cafe 1901, in Jesmond's Methodist church?

http://www.brian-coffee-spot.com/2015/09/21/cafe-1901/


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doubt I will visit......colour coffee is Pink Lane Coffee.....Anthony roasts in an outbuilding at his house. Last time I was in there he had switched to his own coffee and it was really light....to the point that he made me 2 syphons and they tasted of lots of things but coffee was not one of them! Thats why I was surprised to see the blogger say the coffee beans were dark, unless he is profile roasting for trade accounts.

Maybe one day when I am nearby, I will look in. Newcastle is getting more shops these days so I should get off my bum and try them!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> it was really light....to the point that he made me 2 syphons and they tasted of lots of things but coffee was not one of them! Thats why I was surprised to see the blogger say the coffee beans were dark,


It could be that your idea of light and his ideas of dark are similar ....?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Could be but he admitted he was going light with the fashion. I will visit Anthony and find out !


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

In flat caps now - great work!! Workshop cult of done zinging in the cup and then gachatha -sweet and fruity. Makes me worry I'll never be able to produce this at home.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

BLK is a great coffee shop. Alison's got some of the best coffee knowledge in the area, and has GREAT relationships with a tonne of really good roasteries. I used to work with her. Good lass. If you're in the area, give the place a go.

As for Colour, Anth knows how to roast. Not always the most consistent, and sometimes they get a bit lazy with their branding, marking roast dates on bags and putting info on bags, but he wouldn't let a dark roast go out. I know he roasted a little darker for a couple of their pub accounts, but aside from that they're all well roasted light roasts. (Also, he roasts in Sandyford now, not at his house.)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lefteye said:


> In flat caps now - great work!! Workshop cult of done zinging in the cup and then gachatha -sweet and fruity. Makes me worry I'll never be able to produce this at home.


 I had a good go at home based on tasting it at Workshop, then went into Workshop to see how they made it in there and I didn't think I was a million miles away, given the different variables involved, although the barista in Workshop said that if I like Cult of Done, then I really should try the one that he preferred over that - La Parroquia from Guatemala - so I did, and he was right. Just finishing off a bag of that at home - it really is good but sadly no longer available. Anyway, this is about Newcastle's growing coffee scene, not about Workshop.


----------

